# Argentinian Speedcubers (Sabado Show)



## NicoCuber (Jul 23, 2012)

Hola...
Video:
http://www.eltrecetv.com.ar/sábado-...0053730/mirá-el-nuevo-segmento-de-sábado-show

¿Cual es tu record?(Rubik's cube)
Sábado Show (Canal 13)
En el nuevo segmento, que consiste en participantes que demuestran ser los más calificados en su destreza (mental o física), cuatro participantes realizaron pruebas de fuerza en una eliminatoria en la que quien tardaba dejaba de competir inmediatamente. 

Para anotarte :
[email protected]


----------



## nicoc77 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hola no entiendo que tiene que ver con el cubo... Alguien lo armo en el programa? Igual no puedo competir porque vivo en Tucumán.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 24, 2012)

No gracias. Muy lejos.


----------



## timeless (Jul 24, 2012)

Hablas ingles? 
isn't there a spanish speedsolving forum, maybe better luck there ?


----------

